#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Cmg Suite V2007 10

## gepeto

Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## Processor

Thanks

----------


## sunny2518

tTHANKS

----------


## tunis_soft

thank you

----------


## wabouthebest

tank you

----------


## ait

Thank You

----------


## ibidabo

Thank you

----------


## ibidabo

thanx

----------


## badro

thank you

----------


## RAAbro

Thank you

----------


## coconut123

Thank you

----------


## gxlly

'thank you'

----------


## ibro

thanks

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## nomanismail

Thank You

----------


## armin35

thanks

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## ibro

anybody installed it??????????

----------


## miguelmo89

thanks

----------


## dharran

Thank You

----------


## davidbach

> anybody installed it??????????



Thankssssssssssssss

----------


## salman20

thank you

----------


## REGI_MAX

Thank You... :Confused:

----------


## solinho

thank you

----------


## lizdragon

thanks

----------


## subramanian.R

> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted



thanksSee More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## dresden

thank you

----------


## REGI_MAX

Thank You, it works nicely...
Regards,
Regi :Smile:

----------


## widodo_hs

Thanks

----------


## asimumer

Thanks

----------


## shield

thanks

----------


## alex2002

thank you

----------


## arun0509

Thank you

----------


## alexey-ka

thank you

----------


## chemia

thks a lot

----------


## bajwa75

Thank you

----------


## stingy39

thx alot

----------


## camiqmex

thanks

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## mrgmm

thank uuuu

----------


## CEO76

Let's check.

----------


## janganasem

thanks

----------


## mizonex

thank you

----------


## ramon_serrano

thankyou

----------


## askafi

thank you

----------


## MarkQ

Thank you

----------


## arun0509

dear all...i have dwnloaded the sftwre & when extracted it gives rar files but no setup file...plz guide hw to install the sftware..ur kind effort will be appreciated...
thanks

----------


## zlith

thank you

----------


## irfan4jaanu

thanks

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

thx.

----------


## thehero2008

thankssssssssssssssssss

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## sami22

thanks

----------


## faisalaslam786

hi hru

----------


## www2000ir

> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted



thank you

----------


## shadow

thanx

----------


## winger2james

thanks

----------


## ed_c123

Thank you!

----------


## Sukinho

This is great, thanks!

----------


## xnu

thank you

----------


## fernandovz

thanks

----------


## rubencho100

thanks

----------


## locke

Thank you

----------


## CHEMICALENG08

thanks

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## ge1ge

Thanks

----------


## ge1ge

Thank You

----------


## mhashmi

thnx

----------


## leoncito

Thank you for this upload

----------


## moncho

thank you

----------


## Agus Setiawan

thanks

----------


## moncho

> Thank You, it works nicely...
> Regards,
> Regi



How did you install it?.

----------


## ge1ge

Thanks

----------


## sieunhan

thank you

----------


## FOXNEW

thanxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## athher quadri

Allah hu AKbar

----------


## mazahaad

thank you

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## Nasiruddin

Thank you

----------


## hakimpapaji

tanhk yuou

----------


## hichem

thank you

----------


## bahram203

Thank You

----------


## dicabrioxxxx

thank you

----------


## mustang

thank

----------


## sesshoumaro

thanx

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

thanksssssssssss

----------


## vazroberto

'thank you'

----------


## mesirmas

Thank you

----------


## cup_han

thks

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

Please could any one help
how to extract the installation files?


thanksSee More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## k78

thank you

----------


## aadamx

thank you

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank You

----------


## yuhen

'thank you

----------


## rolando

thank you :Smile:

----------


## chinoactivo

thank you

----------


## p4nk5_64m

thank you

----------


## lsanchez

very thanks

----------


## asseddik

thank you

----------


## shailesh284

Thank You

----------


## Orooomo

thank you

----------


## brady.avel

thank you

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## zayed

thank you

----------


## Sorav Tappreyal

thank you

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thank you

----------


## ge1ge

Thank You

----------


## abhilasha

Thank you very much

----------


## ed_c123

thanks

----------


## shajia3

Thank you very much

----------


## angel_6669

thank you

----------


## gepachir

> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted



Thank you

----------


## jsusilo

Thank You

----------


## jeetxxp

thanks a lot friend

----------


## a_saki

Thank you

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## wizzz

thanks,

----------


## khokha11

thanx

----------


## humbertito

thanks

----------


## tembakuls

can you give me?

----------


## Reservoir Eng.

Thank you

----------


## btsine2000

Tjank

----------


## btsine2000

Thank

----------


## Andi

Thank you

----------


## firebird

thnaks before i see the topice and many thanks after good work friends

----------


## xtreme200x

tHanks!

----------


## nadis.hussain

thanks you

----------


## aisnop

Many Thanks

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## rancio

I really do not understan why I have to reply in order to see the link....it's getting full of thanks, but thanks any way

----------


## rds

Let's try this one to see if it works

----------


## dairi

Thank

----------


## Mohamed_Ismael

Thanks a lot for your efforts

----------


## geofarhan

Thanks

----------


## barbar

> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> [HIDE]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.

----------


## osoud

great thank u

----------


## genghiskhan

thank alot

----------


## ouedmya

thank you

----------


## ledlou

Thanks

----------


## dwarak.u

thank u

----------


## elmeri

hi


thanksSee More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## joseaguilar

Thank you

----------


## cagricaylak

thank you

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Thank YOu

----------


## muegrob

Thanks Dude

----------


## mohmedaboud

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ali12

thanks

----------


## nicetw

Thanks alot

----------


## reservoirengineer

....

----------


## geophylika

thanks a lot

----------


## murali_79c

thank you

----------


## Sai

thank you

----------


## harry_alfiyan

thank you

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## sphere2004

thanx

----------


## nay_den

thanks

----------


## hider

thanks you so much

----------


## excalibur

tengkiu

----------


## PAUL IVOZ

thank you

----------


## mesirmas

How to extract these Files? I need help to install. Thank you

----------


## zero.one

> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted



thanks

----------


## eng

thks

----------


## qazwsxedcrfvxx

> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted



GoooodMan

----------


## babyface

thanks

----------


## nwingwon

Very Very Thanks

----------


## vazroberto

thanks

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## ambrolite

good

----------


## aria

What are the hidden contents?

----------


## laminars

thanks

----------


## hendooneh

> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> [HIDE]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how it works?

----------


## todayever

thank you'

----------


## geolee

Thank you

----------


## pedrofa

> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted



Many thanks
Pedro

----------


## Pakubuwono

thanks

----------


## dodekana

thanks

----------


## prash

thanks

----------


## prash

thanks

----------


## wmpstl

Suwon yo

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## rinrin

thanks

----------


## Brihouch

Thank you

----------


## duren_duren

thank you

----------


## gambass

thanks a lot

----------


## petlyuk

thank you

----------


## petlyuk

thank you

----------


## adam_11

thanks

----------


## geowank0

thanks

----------


## talata

thanks

----------


## sunney445

thank

----------


## amega

thank 4 post this software..i need this

----------


## joerieg

thank

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## tmoeen

Thanks

----------


## yusif

thanks

----------


## yusif

thakns

----------


## fireblade

thank you

----------


## haward_2006

gracias

----------


## vastaguen

thanks

----------


## nonicat

thanks

----------


## fhmutairi

thank you for your post

----------


## deepxheart

thanks

----------


## jxd3261

Thank you

----------


## nskvc

thank you

----------


## petro7

Thanks

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## iboy

thank

----------


## Gerardo

thank you gepeto

----------


## darwin_yongko

thank you

----------


## sandeep

Thanx

----------


## kochichiro

Thank you

----------


## ibrahim63

Thanks

----------


## siva_hps

:Mad: 



> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted

----------


## verylazybird

thank u

----------


## sperb

Thanks.

----------


## rcer

exellent bro! :Big Grin:

----------


## aguslatief

Thanks a lot

----------


## doudou1978

Thanks

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## sondung4ever

how to inital and ***** it

----------


## NickSeo

Thanks a lot~ ^.^

----------


## Yengineer

I download ii, extract it butt no set up files or img files.
Am I missing anything? Has anybody installed it?

Thanks anyway.

----------


## Yengineer

Ok, its a little bit tricky, but just a little.
After you download all 3 files from rapidshare and unpack them you will see a bunch of small ziped files. Unzip them too. And then you will end up with a bunch of .00# files which normally the computer does not recognize.
Right click on the first one and choose from meny open with.....
Open it with your unzip program (Winrar or winace or....) and it will automatically extract all the content of all files.
The rest is routine installation.
Hope it helps

----------


## Dumas

Thanks

----------


## gepachir

In case someone needs guidance to get this cmg suite runs, here is the steps :

1. First of all, unzip one by one all the zipped files downloaded.
2. Install CMG 2007 by double clicking the " pcsetup.exe".
3. Put 2 files (lshost and lservrc) on the "LEGEND" folder to "Program Files\CMG\Secure\"
5. Remove or rename environmental variable LSFORCEHOST.
   (Go to Start | Settings | Control Panel | System | Advanced | Environment Variables. In the System variables find and
   delete or rename LCFORCEHOST.
6. Restart your machine.

Good luck and enjoy,

----------


## petrosakti

thanks

----------


## gepachir

Hi friends, just for your info that the existing IMEX 2007.11 only allows maximum of four wells to run. Could any  body help to get by this constraint . Thanks.

----------


## webmohr

Hi, I tried to download the rar files in rapid share but there is a message

Error
This file is suspected to contain illegal content and has been blocked. After the file has been blocked for 7 days it will automatically be deleted, if the block is not removed by RapidShare. For this reason, a download of this file is currently not possible. 
webmohr

----------


## gepachir

> Hi, I tried to download the rar files in rapid share but there is a message
> 
> Error
> This file is suspected to contain illegal content and has been blocked. After the file has been blocked for 7 days it will automatically be deleted, if the block is not removed by RapidShare. For this reason, a download of this file is currently not possible. 
> webmohr



Hello, check this link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

FYI that the IMEX 2007.11 only allows you maximum of 4 wells to run. Need license that allows unlimited well numbers. 

Hope that other members can help.

Regards,

----------


## anbu_ongc

any body help me getting cmg_v2007is not in rapidshare ie

----------


## anbu_ongc

dear colleague  when i g to dwnload CMG following software



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i got error mssage given below
This file is suspected to contain illegal content and has been blocked. After the file has been blocked for 7 days it will automatically be deleted, if the block is not removed by RapidShare. For this reason, a download of this file is currently not possible. 
plhelp me gettig cmg_2007 sopftwareSee More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## oshamop

Thanks

----------


## webmohr

Hello, check this link :

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

FYI that the IMEX 2007.11 only allows you maximum 4 wells to run. Need license that allows unlimited well numbers.

Hope that other members can help.

Regards,

----------


## duren_duren

> Hello, check this link :
> 
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
> ...



Guys,
replace everything inside your lservrc with this:

U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A  H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE  RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
9CR6T5QKOCPVISPQOLQ3HUFVJCOKZFYZIUIMTBXGXJBID9MKXY  KGRT9MN2GSG # IMEX S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
YIWSJPVPSDTCT8AWAQ7XWLYBWGR7DKO6SILZQFRSLYE3VNBEXO  TPQUCQCDRD9 # IMEX Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XZSJVQU2H4ESM3OU3M554YVOBZLOAE4EJ9JQBPC2XG2IGC7L32  32XLA596DQZ # STARS S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
D6BX3R32IVAU7QL3U5CHYRBZGVBJVVTQ7N4K6QHC2IQL8SVR48  VV3KU7UPBOE # STARS Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XH98PD4XG3MTH789S3L5KS8XM9ATCIZO5WRDANFIEH22TYTPDU  HWYI2JTZQBK # Dynamic Gridding S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3PR2RP8UUYTX4QMM5LMZAJ5Y3GOCAPWADQTB7682TLHYV6AAZW  E3ORWYLM79Q # WinProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
KOO98LUVKAWB9O9XAITGXYQRHJ4BVX7LFXVUQMQBUXGMMMTIND  3ATFCRRRS7Y # CMGProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3UU3UCBBPBV935QS7ON4OF6WII25CG2ILRJCS27NBVDCCS2GBZ  F2JBRWWLPEJ # Builder S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
ZIWO56RPQ4RY6LKCDQADIVKXBER8SAKONEUS4G8G7MGS6C8IWA  9IXCKSNO783 # RESULTS 3D & Graph S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
DPN73RRUCRCQUU6MRHRB5VPJYXJW3UU4EVPU5LS5QE63QMM9F8  UI4W9DFEGSD # RESULTS Report S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31

Save it back, then just follow the old procedures.
I haven't try it as well, but my friend said that it's work.
Anybody want to volunteer?

----------


## gepachir

> Guys,
> replace everything inside your lservrc with this:
> 
> U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A  H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE  RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> 9CR6T5QKOCPVISPQOLQ3HUFVJCOKZFYZIUIMTBXGXJBID9MKXY  KGRT9MN2GSG # IMEX S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> YIWSJPVPSDTCT8AWAQ7XWLYBWGR7DKO6SILZQFRSLYE3VNBEXO  TPQUCQCDRD9 # IMEX Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> XZSJVQU2H4ESM3OU3M554YVOBZLOAE4EJ9JQBPC2XG2IGC7L32  32XLA596DQZ # STARS S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> D6BX3R32IVAU7QL3U5CHYRBZGVBJVVTQ7N4K6QHC2IQL8SVR48  VV3KU7UPBOE # STARS Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> ...



Hi duren_duren thanks to you and to your friend very much. The IMEX 2007.11 module works well. Well done.

----------


## duren_duren

No problem.
I just want to share. This time I have this file so that's why I share it. 
Next time if you also have something you'd better share it with others too.
Do you agree guys?

----------


## uganeth

Hello Any can help me? to download the CMG_2007?

When try to download the CMG_SUITE_V2007.10-LND.part1

the following message rapidShare show me:

This file is suspected to contain illegal content and has been blocked. After the file has been blocked for 7 days it will automatically be deleted, if the block is not removed by RapidShare. For this reason, a download of this file is currently not possible. 
plhelp me gettig cmg_2007 sopftware
__________________

----------


## webmohr

Hello, check this link :

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

FYI that the IMEX 2007.11 only allows you maximum 4 wells to run. Need license that allows unlimited well numbers.

Hope that other members can help.

Regards,
***************

----------


## anbu_ongc

Dear colleague
I downloaded all cmg_2007 zip files. when i unzipped all the 3 part it gave again zipped files named l-cs2701 to lcs2749 and i looked unzippedagain i don't find any pc setup.exe file i found only  file_id.diz, legend and legend.info. pl help me getting in pc stup.exe file

----------


## gepachir

> Dear colleague
> I downloaded all cmg_2007 zip files. when i unzipped all the 3 part it gave again zipped files named l-cs2701 to lcs2749 and i looked unzippedagain i don't find any pc setup.exe file i found only  file_id.diz, legend and legend.info. pl help me getting in pc stup.exe file



Dear anbu_ongc, you should unzip all l-cs2701 to lcs2749 one by one first. Having done this, you will fine another set of zipped files. Unzip the first one. Then you will find the set up file. Read the install.txt file on the LEGEND folder prior to running the pcsetup application. Do not forget to replace  the contain of  lservrc file on the LEGEND folder as per duren_duren information.

Good luck my friend.

----------


## uganeth

> Hello, check this link :
> 
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
> ...




Thank you,,,,,

----------


## dduck

> Guys,
> replace everything inside your lservrc with this:
> 
> U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A  H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE  RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> 9CR6T5QKOCPVISPQOLQ3HUFVJCOKZFYZIUIMTBXGXJBID9MKXY  KGRT9MN2GSG # IMEX S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> YIWSJPVPSDTCT8AWAQ7XWLYBWGR7DKO6SILZQFRSLYE3VNBEXO  TPQUCQCDRD9 # IMEX Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> XZSJVQU2H4ESM3OU3M554YVOBZLOAE4EJ9JQBPC2XG2IGC7L32  32XLA596DQZ # STARS S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> D6BX3R32IVAU7QL3U5CHYRBZGVBJVVTQ7N4K6QHC2IQL8SVR48  VV3KU7UPBOE # STARS Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> ...



The above license file works great but there is one little problem: PARALLEL has only one seat (token) so you can't fire up a parallel run if you have 2 or 4 core machine. This will speed up things a lot, if made available. 

Does anyone have a different lservrc file from one provided above? Can somene post here the LEGEND/lservrc file from the rapidshare download that is not available anymore?

----------


## vurgac

links are broken. please can you re-upload?  :Smile: ))) pleeeaaseeeeeee!!!!!!!!

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## NW Arselan

thanks

----------


## iasamore

Thanks to everyone

----------


## karima

thank you

----------


## reyticona

gratttzie

----------


## wilson.bibe

Thanks Sir

----------


## dwarak.u

hi the link has been removed from rapidshare

----------


## reyticona

Hello,

I having problems with "results 3D icon" it show me this:
"NO LICENSE CODE IS AVAILABLE FOR FEATURE CMG3D ON HOST UNKNOWN"

I follow this instructions:

1. First of all, open the thread at Cmg Suite V2007 10 and download it.
2. unzip one by one all the zipped files downloaded.
3. Install CMG 2007 by double clicking the " pcsetup.exe".
4. Put 2 files (lshost,lservrc) on the "LEGEND" folder to "Program Files\CMG\Secure\"
5. Remove or rename environmental variable LSFORCEHOST.
(Go to Start | Settings | Control Panel | System | Advanced | Environment Variables. In the System variables find and
delete or rename LCFORCEHOST.
6. Restart your machine.

Please, if anyone can giv a hand, i will appreciate, THANK YOU ALL....

----------


## gepachir

> Hello,
> 
> I having problems with "results 3D icon" it show me this:
> "NO LICENSE CODE IS AVAILABLE FOR FEATURE CMG3D ON HOST UNKNOWN"
> 
> I follow this instructions:
> 
> 1. First of all, open the thread at Cmg Suite V2007 10 and download it.
> 2. unzip one by one all the zipped files downloaded.
> ...



Please try to replace everything in the lservrc you have in the folder "Program Files\CMG\Secure\" with the parameters below as per duren_duren  advises :

#LND-7330757468@CS
#SLMgen 0.4
#Mode: V8
U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
9CR6T5QKOCPVISPQOLQ3HUFVJCOKZFYZIUIMTBXGXJBID9MKXY KGRT9MN2GSG # IMEX S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
YIWSJPVPSDTCT8AWAQ7XWLYBWGR7DKO6SILZQFRSLYE3VNBEXO TPQUCQCDRD9 # IMEX Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XZSJVQU2H4ESM3OU3M554YVOBZLOAE4EJ9JQBPC2XG2IGC7L32 32XLA596DQZ # STARS S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
D6BX3R32IVAU7QL3U5CHYRBZGVBJVVTQ7N4K6QHC2IQL8SVR48 VV3KU7UPBOE # STARS Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XH98PD4XG3MTH789S3L5KS8XM9ATCIZO5WRDANFIEH22TYTPDU HWYI2JTZQBK # Dynamic Gridding S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3PR2RP8UUYTX4QMM5LMZAJ5Y3GOCAPWADQTB7682TLHYV6AAZW E3ORWYLM79Q # WinProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
KOO98LUVKAWB9O9XAITGXYQRHJ4BVX7LFXVUQMQBUXGMMMTIND 3ATFCRRRS7Y # CMGProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3UU3UCBBPBV935QS7ON4OF6WII25CG2ILRJCS27NBVDCCS2GBZ F2JBRWWLPEJ # Builder S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
ZIWO56RPQ4RY6LKCDQADIVKXBER8SAKONEUS4G8G7MGS6C8IWA 9IXCKSNO783 # RESULTS 3D & Graph S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
DPN73RRUCRCQUU6MRHRB5VPJYXJW3UU4EVPU5LS5QE63QMM9F8 UI4W9DFEGSD # RESULTS Report S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31

I have tested on XP and Vista. It works well until this time.

Good luck,

----------


## farujoy

file does not available at rapidshare, could you bring another location

----------


## reyticona

Gepachir,

Thank you for your respond but i still having problems with the license code.

When you Install CMG 2007 by double clicking the " pcsetup.exe", what licensing type you select:

1. License is locked to this computer only.
2. This computer will be License Server.
3. This computer gets its license from a Server.
4. This computer is a commuter.

Also, when i have to put lshost,lservrc files from LEGEND folder, do i have to change the extension??, i mean, how do i know if CMG it calling to this files if they dont have extension....

I hope you can help me with this...thank you for your time and advice...

----------


## reyticona

> Please try to replace everything in the lservrc you have in the folder "Program Files\CMG\Secure\" with the parameters below as per dduck advises :
> 
> #LND-7330757468@CS
> #SLMgen 0.4
> #Mode: V8
> U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> 9CR6T5QKOCPVISPQOLQ3HUFVJCOKZFYZIUIMTBXGXJBID9MKXY KGRT9MN2GSG # IMEX S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> YIWSJPVPSDTCT8AWAQ7XWLYBWGR7DKO6SILZQFRSLYE3VNBEXO TPQUCQCDRD9 # IMEX Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> ...



Thank you for your respond but i still having problems with the license code.  :Frown: 

When you Install CMG 2007 by double clicking the " pcsetup.exe", what licensing type you select:

1. License is locked to this computer only.
2. This computer will be License Server.
3. This computer gets its license from a Server.
4. This computer is a commuter.

Also, when i have to put lshost,lservrc files from LEGEND folder, do i have to change the extension??, i mean, how do i know if CMG it calling to this files if they dont have extension....

----------


## gepachir

> Gepachir,
> 
> Thank you for your respond but i still having problems with the license code.
> 
> When you Install CMG 2007 by double clicking the " pcsetup.exe", what licensing type you select:
> 
> 1. License is locked to this computer only.
> 2. This computer will be License Server.
> 3. This computer gets its license from a Server.
> ...



Please select the 1st one, e.g. "License is locked to this computer only". You do not need to change the extension.  You should change only the content of the lservrc.

Regards,See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## gepachir

Hi friends, the links below are still alright. Check them out if you need the application :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Steps to install :

1. First of all, open the thread at Cmg Suite V2007 10 and download it.

2. unzip one by one all the zipped files downloaded.

3. Install CMG 2007 by double clicking the " pcsetup.exe".

4. Select "License is locked to this computer only" during installation.

5. Replace all inside the lservrc on the LEGEND folder with the following (qourtesy of duren_duren and his friend ) :


#LND-7330757468@CS
#SLMgen 0.4
#Mode: V8
U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
9CR6T5QKOCPVISPQOLQ3HUFVJCOKZFYZIUIMTBXGXJBID9MKXY KGRT9MN2GSG # IMEX S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
YIWSJPVPSDTCT8AWAQ7XWLYBWGR7DKO6SILZQFRSLYE3VNBEXO TPQUCQCDRD9 # IMEX Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XZSJVQU2H4ESM3OU3M554YVOBZLOAE4EJ9JQBPC2XG2IGC7L32 32XLA596DQZ # STARS S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
D6BX3R32IVAU7QL3U5CHYRBZGVBJVVTQ7N4K6QHC2IQL8SVR48 VV3KU7UPBOE # STARS Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XH98PD4XG3MTH789S3L5KS8XM9ATCIZO5WRDANFIEH22TYTPDU HWYI2JTZQBK # Dynamic Gridding S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3PR2RP8UUYTX4QMM5LMZAJ5Y3GOCAPWADQTB7682TLHYV6AAZW E3ORWYLM79Q # WinProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
KOO98LUVKAWB9O9XAITGXYQRHJ4BVX7LFXVUQMQBUXGMMMTIND 3ATFCRRRS7Y # CMGProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3UU3UCBBPBV935QS7ON4OF6WII25CG2ILRJCS27NBVDCCS2GBZ F2JBRWWLPEJ # Builder S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
ZIWO56RPQ4RY6LKCDQADIVKXBER8SAKONEUS4G8G7MGS6C8IWA 9IXCKSNO783 # RESULTS 3D & Graph S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
DPN73RRUCRCQUU6MRHRB5VPJYXJW3UU4EVPU5LS5QE63QMM9F8 UI4W9DFEGSD # RESULTS Report S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31


6. Put 2 files (lshost,lservrc) on the "LEGEND" folder to "Program Files\CMG\Secure\"

7. Remove or rename environmental variable LSFORCEHOST.
(Go to Start | Settings | Control Panel | System | Advanced | Environment Variables. In the System variables find and
delete or rename LCFORCEHOST.

8. Restart your computer.

That is all. You should be on the right track and the application is ready to run either on XP or Vista. Please hurry up to download them should you need the application  prior to the links breaking out.


Regards,

----------


## alouche

Thanks a lot!! can administrator stick this topic? it's good reservoir simulator.It's Eclipse rival

----------


## dairi

Thank you

----------


## geraggc

Hello Any can help me? to download the CMG_2007?

----------


## jack

Rapidshare has removed all the files ,what to do next
thanx

----------


## gepachir

Dear geraggc and jack check  the thread posting no. 244 above.

----------


## reyticona

> Dear geraggc and jack check  the thread posting no. 244 above.



Thank you geparchir.......the information you post was very helpful... :Smile:

----------


## fuahmad

Thank you, iur great
FA

----------


## iasamore

Can anyone post Solved Cases /Examples for CMG 2007.1.

Much appreciation and thanks for all

----------


## kochichiro

Hello, everyone unfortunately this CMG 2007.11 is not fully functional. For example, when you try to run initialization from Builder, license locks number of wells to 4 and simulation could not be started. You can check this in:

 Opened Log file     on unit 70
    Opened LOG FILE         on unit 70, filename is 'C:\Program Files\CMG\BR\2007.11\DOC\Tutorials\CreateMapScript  \tutorial_0002.log'
 **************************************************  ******************************
 *                                                                              *
 *                                IMEX  2007.11                                 *
 *                   Adaptive - Implicit Black Oil Simulator                    *
 *                      General Release Update 1 for Win32                      *
 *                            2007-Sep-26   16:32:44                            *
 *                                                                              *
 *                          (c) Copyright 1977 - 2007                           *
 *                Computer Modelling Group Ltd., Calgary, Canada                *
 *                             All Rights Reserved                              *
 *                                                                              *
 *                                                                              *
 *       The license management portion of this application is based on:        *
 *                                Sentinel RMS*                                 *
 *                    (c) Copyright 1989-2007 SafeNet, Inc.                     *
 *                             All rights reserved                              *
 *                                                                              *
 **************************************************  ******************************


 Command-line Arguments:  -wd C:\Program Files\CMG\BR\2007.11\DOC\Tutorials\CreateMapScript
                          -onestep
                          -log
                          -f C:\Program Files\CMG\BR\2007.11\DOC\Tutorials\CreateMapScript  \tutorial_0002.dat

*** Input/Output files specification :

    Opened Scratch file     on unit 82
    Opened data file        on unit 72, filename is 'C:\Program Files\CMG\BR\2007.11\DOC\Tutorials\CreateMapScript  \tutorial_0002.dat'
GRID-XOFFSET        -931.2600  
GRID-YOFFSET        5373.0000  
GRID-ROTATION           0.0000  
GRID-AXES-DIRECTIONS 1.0 -1.0 1.0  

 ================== FATAL ERROR (from subroutine: SECURITY) ===================
  Insufficient License for Run. License allows maximum of four wells.
  Dataset uses 53 wells.
     0 Warning messages.    1 Error messages.
 ==================================================  ============================

  Terminating simulation: Fatal error.
SIMULATOR-DONE  
SIMULATOR-DONE 

To make it fully functional you have to do something about ck9700.dll file in directory C:\Program Files\CMG\BR\2007.11\Win32\EXE

----------


## gepachir

Hi kochichiro, try the following (see postting #244 for the detail)

Replace all inside the lservrc on the LEGEND folder with the following (qourtesy of duren_duren and his friend ) :


#LND-7330757468@CS
#SLMgen 0.4
#Mode: V8
U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
9CR6T5QKOCPVISPQOLQ3HUFVJCOKZFYZIUIMTBXGXJBID9MKXY KGRT9MN2GSG # IMEX S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
YIWSJPVPSDTCT8AWAQ7XWLYBWGR7DKO6SILZQFRSLYE3VNBEXO TPQUCQCDRD9 # IMEX Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XZSJVQU2H4ESM3OU3M554YVOBZLOAE4EJ9JQBPC2XG2IGC7L32 32XLA596DQZ # STARS S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
D6BX3R32IVAU7QL3U5CHYRBZGVBJVVTQ7N4K6QHC2IQL8SVR48 VV3KU7UPBOE # STARS Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XH98PD4XG3MTH789S3L5KS8XM9ATCIZO5WRDANFIEH22TYTPDU HWYI2JTZQBK # Dynamic Gridding S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3PR2RP8UUYTX4QMM5LMZAJ5Y3GOCAPWADQTB7682TLHYV6AAZW E3ORWYLM79Q # WinProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
KOO98LUVKAWB9O9XAITGXYQRHJ4BVX7LFXVUQMQBUXGMMMTIND 3ATFCRRRS7Y # CMGProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3UU3UCBBPBV935QS7ON4OF6WII25CG2ILRJCS27NBVDCCS2GBZ F2JBRWWLPEJ # Builder S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
ZIWO56RPQ4RY6LKCDQADIVKXBER8SAKONEUS4G8G7MGS6C8IWA 9IXCKSNO783 # RESULTS 3D & Graph S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
DPN73RRUCRCQUU6MRHRB5VPJYXJW3UU4EVPU5LS5QE63QMM9F8 UI4W9DFEGSD # RESULTS Report S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31


Put 2 files (lshost,lservrc) on the "LEGEND" folder to "Program Files\CMG\Secure\"

Remove or rename environmental variable LSFORCEHOST.
(Go to Start | Settings | Control Panel | System | Advanced | Environment Variables. In the System variables find and
delete or rename LCFORCEHOST.

Restart your computer.

Good luck. This application works very well on XP and Vista. I ran a case with more than 20 wells and worked well.

----------


## kochichiro

Thanks a lot, it works fine now. I could run all tutorial cases.



This forum is REAL treasure, thank you once more.See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## redflower

thanks so much gepachir 
you are greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattt
you are awesome
You are a real gentleman and replied every question patiently. i really do appreciate it.
thanks thanks thanks

----------


## chud

Hi,
I have some questions about SMG installation, I installed 'SMG Suite 2007.10' from original disk, but I don't have license. 
Then I downloaded three links from RapidShare and unzipped them, so I have 49 'LEGEND' files, how I understand this is the installation files but I don't know how this may be installed....and there are not 'lshost', 'lservrc' files!!!
I found  'lservrc' in "Program Files\CMG\Secure\" , opened 'lservrc' folder and inserted 
U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
etc.
I will  appreciate for help!

----------


## gepachir

> Hi,
> I have some questions about SMG installation, I installed 'SMG Suite 2007.10' from original disk, but I don't have license. 
> Then I downloaded three links from RapidShare and unzipped them, so I have 49 'LEGEND' files, how I understand this is the installation files but I don't know how this may be installed....and there are not 'lshost', 'lservrc' files!!!
> I found  'lservrc' in "Program Files\CMG\Secure\" , opened 'lservrc' folder and inserted 
> U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
> etc.
> I will  appreciate for help!



Hi chud,

unzip all l-cs2701 to lcs2749 one by one first. Having done this, you will fine another set of zipped files. Unzip the first one. Then you will find the set up file. Read the install.txt file on the LEGEND folder prior to running the pcsetup application. 

Install CMG 2007 by double clicking the " pcsetup.exe".

Select "License is locked to this computer only" during installation.

Replace all inside the lservrc on the LEGEND folder with the following (qourtesy of duren_duren and his friend ) :


#LND-7330757468@CS
#SLMgen 0.4
#Mode: V8
U8UX5AVKS4PA8I5E2OJDMZFZBC3APTMDLNSA39COJWMH73FG5A H9CX29IQSC3 # GEM S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
SRU69N4LLSFS79LMAOJNUSU4D29JEVE6QUBFPBK97GQ48DBCBE RWMNRCSPSOX # GEM Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
9CR6T5QKOCPVISPQOLQ3HUFVJCOKZFYZIUIMTBXGXJBID9MKXY KGRT9MN2GSG # IMEX S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
YIWSJPVPSDTCT8AWAQ7XWLYBWGR7DKO6SILZQFRSLYE3VNBEXO TPQUCQCDRD9 # IMEX Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XZSJVQU2H4ESM3OU3M554YVOBZLOAE4EJ9JQBPC2XG2IGC7L32 32XLA596DQZ # STARS S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
D6BX3R32IVAU7QL3U5CHYRBZGVBJVVTQ7N4K6QHC2IQL8SVR48 VV3KU7UPBOE # STARS Parallel Token S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
XH98PD4XG3MTH789S3L5KS8XM9ATCIZO5WRDANFIEH22TYTPDU HWYI2JTZQBK # Dynamic Gridding S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3PR2RP8UUYTX4QMM5LMZAJ5Y3GOCAPWADQTB7682TLHYV6AAZW E3ORWYLM79Q # WinProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
KOO98LUVKAWB9O9XAITGXYQRHJ4BVX7LFXVUQMQBUXGMMMTIND 3ATFCRRRS7Y # CMGProp S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
3UU3UCBBPBV935QS7ON4OF6WII25CG2ILRJCS27NBVDCCS2GBZ F2JBRWWLPEJ # Builder S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
ZIWO56RPQ4RY6LKCDQADIVKXBER8SAKONEUS4G8G7MGS6C8IWA 9IXCKSNO783 # RESULTS 3D & Graph S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31
DPN73RRUCRCQUU6MRHRB5VPJYXJW3UU4EVPU5LS5QE63QMM9F8 UI4W9DFEGSD # RESULTS Report S-A Expiry 2500-Dec-31


Put 2 files (lshost,lservrc) on the "LEGEND" folder to "Program Files\CMG\Secure\"

Remove or rename environmental variable LSFORCEHOST.
(Go to Start | Settings | Control Panel | System | Advanced | Environment Variables. In the System variables find and
delete or rename LCFORCEHOST.

Restart your computer. Run yous CMG.

Good luck

----------


## baouche

Please GEPETO, can youshare cmg ?  thanks

----------


## gepachir

> Please GEPETO, can youshare cmg ?  thanks



Hi bouche, please check posting #244 on page 21. The links are still alive there.

Regards,

----------


## reyticona

Hi everyone......i really appreciate for CMG Suite..

Now I have a new problem.

&#191;Do you have any tutorial or handbook for CMG Suite 2007 software besides the tutorial in the software?

Thank you..

----------


## baouche

Dear Gepashir, after download and extract all the archives, I don"t see the setup.exe , why ???

----------


## gepachir

> Dear Gepashir, after download and extract all the archives, I don"t see the setup.exe , why ???



Please see posting #258. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## faria

> Hi chud,
> 
> unzip all l-cs2701 to lcs2749 one by one first. Having done this, you will fine another set of zipped files. Unzip the first one. Then you will find the set up file. Read the install.txt file on the LEGEND folder prior to running the pcsetup application. 
> 
> Install CMG 2007 by double clicking the " pcsetup.exe".
> 
> Select "License is locked to this computer only" during installation.
> 
> Replace all inside the lservrc on the LEGEND folder with the following (qourtesy of duren_duren and his friend ) :
> ...



I already unzipped the whole 49 zip files I-cs2701 to I-cs2749, but I did not find the another set of zipped files that you talked about. Plz if u can tell me where exactly I can find them. Thanks

----------


## faria

> Hi chud,
> 
> unzip all l-cs2701 to lcs2749 one by one first. Having done this, you will fine another set of zipped files. Unzip the first one. Then you will find the set up file. Read the install.txt file on the LEGEND folder prior to running the pcsetup application. 
> 
> Install CMG 2007 by double clicking the " pcsetup.exe".
> 
> Select "License is locked to this computer only" during installation.
> 
> Replace all inside the lservrc on the LEGEND folder with the following (qourtesy of duren_duren and his friend ) :
> ...



I already unzipped the whole 49 zip files I-cs2701 to I-cs2749, but I did not find the another set of zipped files that you talked about. Plz if u can tell me where exactly I can find them and its name as I only found the unzipped folders of I-cs2701 to I-cs27049 with 3 files in each one. Thanks

----------


## gepachir

Hi faria, have you opened the 1st unzipped files of .00# ? Right click the 1st one, click  open with, then click WINRAR

----------


## baouche

True,    Please,  Gapachir I already unzipped the whole 49 zip files I-cs2701 to I-cs2749, but I did not find the another set of zipped files that you talked about. Plz if u can tell me where exactly I can find them. Thanks


__________________See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## faria

> Hi faria, have you opened the 1st unzipped files of .00# ? Right click the 1st one, click  open with, then click WINRAR



Thanks gepachir for your reply. but what is the .00# file and where is it?
I have only unzipped the 49 files and I did not noticed the file you are talking about. the files as I said starts from 2701 to 2749, and I am not understanding where is the .00# file. Sorry again but try to explain it again how to find the setup file. thanks

----------


## gepachir

Dear bouche and faria, following that you should do :

1. unzip all l-cs2701 to l-cs2749 one by one. You will  find zipped files  of legend.001 through legend.049. 
2. What you need to do then is to right click the legend.001 file, select open with, double click WIN RAR. 
3. Having done that you should get the following set of files and folders among other things are :

LEGEND
EXTRAS
LICENSE
pcsetup.exe
etc

Perform the rest. See previous procedures. Good luck

----------


## faria

> Dear bouche and faria, following that you should do :
> 
> 1. unzip all l-cs2701 to l-cs2749 one by one. You will  find zipped files  of legend.001 through legend.049. 
> 2. What you need to do then is to right click the legend.001 file, select open with, double click WIN RAR. 
> 3. Having done that you should get the following set of files and folders among other things are :
> 
> LEGEND
> EXTRAS
> LICENSE
> ...



Many thanks to u for your effort. I installed the program and there is no problem. 
If u have any tutorials for this software it will be very helpfull

----------


## sami22

Does any one have a Tutorial for CMG 2007.1, please help and thank you very much

----------


## ashashash

> Providing practical solutions for oil/gas reservoir modelling and simulation, advanced WindowsT software, advanced oil recovery (EOR/IOR) processes, reservoir engineering, consulting, training and technical support for clients around the world.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear I'm unable to download these cmg file please can u uplaod again i shall be thankful

----------


## mariam1358

dear please can you upload again

----------


## kochichiro

Here is another link with already updated license files - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mariam1358

thanks

----------


## mariam1358

my dear builder ,result 3d, result graf , result report , winprop  do not have licence code available .just this program run imex , gem ,stars .
do you help me ?

----------


## reservoir_engineer

hiiiiiiii all
frist i think all real brothers for thier great help.
this is already what we expect from them and what they used to introduce for us.
so great thanks for thiere efforts.
if any one has tutorial or training manual, he will be apprecciated if share for us.
many thanks again.
regards,
reservoir_engineer

----------


## kochichiro

All tutorials and manuals are installed with software. Check they corresponded folders by links:
C:\Program Files\CMG\BR\2007.11\DOC
C:\Program Files\CMG\BR\2007.11\DOC\Tutorials
C:\Program Files\CMG\IMEX\2007.11\DOC etc.

Also there is numerous SPE examples included for every simulator and Winprops by links:
C:\Program Files\CMG\IMEX\2007.11\TPL
C:\Program Files\CMG\WINPROP\2007.11\TPL
C:\Program Files\CMG\GEM\2007.11\TPL etc.

----------


## qinshenggao

The destiny web has been moved, sorry

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## alouche

Hi bro,
Can someone plze give us a worked examples or tell us the way to use this soft by self learning.
Thanks

----------


## alouche

Hi bro,
Can someone plze give us a worked examples or tell us the way to use this soft by self learning.
Thanks

----------


## qinshenggao

Thanks very much! I have installed and then run it successfully with the instruction here. Originally I don't know the files 2701-2749 is winrar files!

----------


## reservoir_ff

gRACIAS DUDE

----------


## aghoneimi

Thanks  ....

----------


## tecusey

*hello, the links are broken, please can you upload again?*

----------


## tecusey

hello, the likns are broken,*PLEASE CAN YOU UPLOAD AGAIN?*

----------


## cafe_denda2000

pls reload the links
i cant download these.
thanks

----------


## perezr

no working link....send new link pleasse......

----------


## cafe_denda2000

dear sir 
pls re-upload link, it die.
thanks alot

----------


## u123456q

hello, the links are broken, Could you please upload again? or Could someone else upload again? thanks.

----------


## luciano

I can only use winprop. Does someone know why?

See More: Cmg Suite V2007 10

----------


## ipatah

thanks man...

----------


## tanzeerhasan

CMG Stars is only of deeper subsurface? Can it model shallow subsuface like below the soil?

Any One have CMG Stars? I wanna try this software. Every links here are broken.

Thanks

----------


## rajkmishra

please load it again

----------


## Petro_Freak

CMG STARS is the thermal simulator of CMG.

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Petro_Freak

Does anybody have any tutorial for the STARS module. Need the BUILDER tutorial for this module as well.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## TakiyaD

thank you

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## fered

Hi, I need CMG. I am ready to exchange it with Petrel 2018 or OFM 2018 or .... Contact me via: tnudefski@gmail.com

----------


## corex

I have CMG new version with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

